# Monarch's Sinbad and Aurora's Blackbeard Comparison Size-Pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Sinbad is much larger than Blackbeard as you can see in pic, Sinbad is about the same scale/size as Aurora's Apache warrior.All comments are welcome.Btw Blackbeard's face is smaller than a penny,small scale accounts for the plentyful diorama ship deck, to keep costs down to 99 cents.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Wow! That is a great comparison! It looks like Sinbad will be a serious size kit to build, paint and display...LOVE IT!

BTW: Great job on the Blackbeard kit too!

MMM


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Buzz
Is Sinbad in scale with the Aurora Monsters?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Judging by the side by side with Blackbeard, I'd say it considerably bigger than the Monsters..


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

pugknows said:


> Thanks Buzz
> Is Sinbad in scale with the Aurora Monsters?
> Thanks
> Rob


Hi Rob

The sinbad figure alone, without base in 8 inches tall, the only monster close to Sinbad's Scale is 1964 Original Hyde and 1962 Dracula,Prisoner, other monsters are slightly larger in size/scale.
Sinbad is excact same size or scale of the Apache Warrior and Cofederate Raider, actually Sinbad is perfect scale match for the Aurora Black Fury's 
Horse.Sinbad on base is about 9.5 inches tall, great size to paint imho.
Hope this helps.

Randy


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I like that how much is this bad boy also who made the balckbeard. Im not as familiar with the plastics


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh yea! Big difference between scales! Looks like a nice size kit.
Funny, I had forgotten what scale the stone head was to the figure - in my mind it was much bigger. I had to go back and compare the test shot pics with the resin comp Scott brought to Wonderfest...


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

painter x said:


> I like that how much is this bad boy also who made the balckbeard. Im not as familiar with the plastics


 Sinbad hasn't been released yet, that's a test shot of the upcoming Monarch model kit.

The Blackbeard is an Aurora kit... decades out of production, and goes for a pretty fair price on eBay & the like. Wish someone would repop that & the Captain Kidd model they did.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

DinoMike said:


> Sinbad hasn't been released yet, that's a test shot of the upcoming Monarch model kit.
> 
> The Blackbeard is an Aurora kit... decades out of production, and goes for a pretty fair price on eBay & the like. Wish someone would repop that & the Captain Kidd model they did.


Thanks Mike I have to get one of those when they come out.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That Blackbeard looks nice....about time all those pirate kits were reissued too. I've forgotten what scale Sinbad is?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> That Blackbeard looks nice....about time all those pirate kits were reissued too. I've forgotten what scale Sinbad is?


Scale is about 1/9.

Randy


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Well, I was hoping they were closer in scale but I still can't wait to get me mitts on Sinbad.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

(In his best Flounder voice "This is gonna be GREAT!!"

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this reply from Scott...
Hi Denis

Thank you for the kind words. The scary part is that Sinbad-boy is racing through development and because of the lessons learned with the Ghost, it is possible that Sinny could be released the same day as the ghost. Dare I say even sooner? But don't worry, the Ghost is at the highest priority and will be there soon too.

Target date? I have to see how Gary is doing with the Sinbad-boy box and instruction sheet file. That will be the link that determines the release date.

Scott



So hang in there Gang...This is sooooo gonna be worth the wait :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Nice Blackbeard Buildup. Mabey Blackbeard was a small man? I kind of doubt it!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

pugknows said:


> Thanks Buzz
> Is Sinbad in scale with the Aurora Monsters?
> Thanks
> Rob


Not all the Aurora Monsters are in scale with each other.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Scale is about 1/9.
> 
> Randy



So Nosferatu's 1/8 isn't he, that would make Sinbad a bit smaller?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Sidbad would be a bit bigger.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> I think Sidbad would be a bit bigger.




I think Sidbad is his older brother otto!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, now we have seen a test shot of Sinbad, and Gorgo is supposed to be coming soon. And yet, the Ghost of Castel Ma're remains unavailable on store shelves.

Stop showing us what else MAY be coming soon, and actually get them on the shelves. If everything from Monarch Models is going to be release at WONDERFEST, then tell us, so that those of us who cannot afford to go to WONDERFEST will know that we will have to wait another year to see any kits from Monarch Models.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Just got this reply from Scott...
> Hi Denis
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. The scary part is that Sinbad-boy is racing through development and because of the lessons learned with the Ghost, it is possible that Sinny could be released the same day as the ghost. Dare I say even sooner? But don't worry, the Ghost is at the highest priority and will be there soon too.
> ...


Bump this up
Mcdee


----------

